# Getting the From active again!



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Let see what we have to do to get the forum going again. I have talked to a few poeple that would like to have a active froum for walking sticks and canes. I will try and post something every day for a while hope others will jump in and return.

Randy


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I had lost hope for this site - it would be nice to have it going again!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rad said:


> I had lost hope for this site - it would be nice to have it going again!


HI Rad. I would like to get it going again also. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Blackstaff (May 5, 2018)

I see that one of the more recent topics was me a few months ago.  I do wish the place was more active (and that I had more to contribute) but even as a cane/stick user and enthusiast since age 16, mostly I just have questions or come to admire the work y'all do.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Blackstaff said:


> I see that one of the more recent topics was me a few months ago.  I do wish the place was more active (and that I had more to contribute) but even as a cane/stick user and enthusiast since age 16, mostly I just have questions or come to admire the work y'all do.


Always good to questions that's how we all learn . Hope you will keep checking in.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey Randy! Good to see you back. I check in now and then to see what's happening, if anything, but it's been like a tomb in here. I haven't worked on anything in ages since my shop has no heat and we've had a long stretch of below freezing temps, so nothing much to show.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good to see you. It has been a really cold winter. Even down here on the gulf. Nothing like you have up there but cold for us.Your cane handle looks great.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Just checking in myself, it's been a while since I've been on the forum haven't made many sticks lately but I have made a few, the pandemic has slowed down a lot of the art and craft shows and that's where I sold a lot of my sticks, glad to see some are still on here I will really like too see it get more active again.
Randy


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice to see you back Randy. Spring is here good time for sticks in lower Alabama.


----------

